# Nissan Leaf Nismo Concept Brings All the Fun, None of the Emissions



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *The Nissan Leaf Nismo concept has been shown ahead of its official debut at the upcoming 2017 Tokyo Motor Show. *
> 
> The Leaf Nismo is Nissan’s attempt at making its relatively drab, emissions free commuter a bit more exciting. Nismo, Nissan’s motorsports division, has applied an aero kit that works to reduce lift, new alloy wheels wrapped in sticky performance tires and sport-tuned suspension. Nismo also developed a reworked computer system for a boost in torque that helps deliver 'instant acceleration at all speeds.'
> 
> ...


Read more about the Nissan Leaf Nismo Concept Brings All the Fun, None of the Emissions at AutoGuide.com.


----------

